# Still a Little Horn Dog



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Yesterday, I bought a new bed for Maccabee. He spent the first 90 minutes with it alternating between humping it and biting it. I think he has a new girlfriend . . . .

You can see his haircut better in this picture than the one his groomer posted on FB.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

:behindsofa:


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

:boink: (that's what the bed said)

:clap2::first::cheer2:

?????reggers:?????

:thumb::rockon::whoo:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

His haircut looks really good in the shot. And sooo glad he LOVES his new bed. lol. It looks like a nice, comfy one if he ever decides to sleep in it.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Gives a whole new meaning to the term 'bedtime' LOL.

He is a cutie pie!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> His haircut looks really good in the shot. And sooo glad he LOVES his new bed. lol. It looks like a nice, comfy one if he ever decides to sleep in it.


Yes, the groomer's picture did not do justice to the wonderful job she does.

Maccabee seems to enjoy having ruff sex (pun intended) with his beds.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee seems to enjoy having ruff sex (pun intended) with his beds.


LMAO because this was one of the very few times, in the name of discretion, that I ever passed on an attempt at humor.

I almost posted that hours ago, but chickened out before hitting "submit".


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Milo enjoys humping pillows and comforters...........a nightly activity!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hahaha too funny!!! Haircut looks great!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

OMG I'm dying!!! And he's not humping...he's just trying to get the perfect tail set for the picture!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Yes, the groomer's picture did not do justice to the wonderful job she does.
> 
> Maccabee seems to enjoy having ruff sex (pun intended) with his beds.


I think it's a "Starborn lad" thing.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> I think it's a "Starborn lad" thing.


I was going to say that, but thought Tom must be tired of hearing that he breeds little horn dogs! LOL! It is true though . . . .


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I meant to ask...how are you gonna be able to see him in his new bed? It's a perfect match for his coat!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Boys will be boys. He is a cutie - really love his feeties, he has the perfect snow boots.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

DawnH: He's definitely humping . . . . and humping . . . . and humping. He always humps donut beds.

Macc is black & silver, the bed is dark brown on the outside and lighter brown inside.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

HannahBearsMom said:


> He always humps donut beds


Ambitious guy. Talk about your eyes being bigger than your ...


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> Ambitious guy. Talk about your eyes being bigger than your ...


Stomach? Happens to me all the time.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> His haircut looks really good in the shot. And sooo glad he LOVES his new bed. lol. It looks like a nice, comfy one if he ever decides to sleep in it.


Maccabee sleeps in my bed at night. I don't dare put his girlfriend/bed in his expen or he will surely kill/destroy it when I'm gone. I put the bed on the living room floor, so he can enjoy it while the family is hanging out.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I was going to say that, but thought Tom must be tired of hearing that he breeds little horn dogs! LOL! It is true though . . . .


LOL I had no idea starborn lads were notorious for this! good thing I got a starborn girl and so glad Audrey does not do this...

:fear:


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

ox3pxo said:


> LOL I had no idea starborn lads were notorious for this! good thing I got a starborn girl and so glad Audrey does not do this...
> 
> :fear:


My Starborn girl must take after the men in her family! She only targets people, though, never inanimate objects. She's an amorous little thing. It started when she was around 8 months old.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

We should make a collage of all the Starborn horn dogs (action shots of course) and send it to Pam & Tom!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ox3pxo said:


> LOL I had no idea starborn lads were notorious for this! good thing I got a starborn girl and so glad Audrey does not do this...
> 
> :fear:


Honestly, I think the humping thing is pretty common no matter WHERE the dog comes from. (and girls do it too ) But we've joked before about Macabbee and Kodi and their "rough sex". Both of them are death on donut beds. Kodi is only allowed to use his in the car&#8230; where he's tied down with his harness! 

Oh, and I should also say that Kodi hasn't shown any interest in humping anything BUT donut beds since he was a puppy. And I wouldn't even MIND if he didn't destroy them in the process!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie doesn't hump at all and I don't know any female dogs that do so I don't think it's as common for them.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Diva used to hump her bed a lot, but only that one bed. Since it's eventual destruction (all of Diva's stuff is temporary) she doesn't hump anything.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Honestly, I think the humping thing is pretty common no matter WHERE the dog comes from. (and girls do it too ) But we've joked before about Macabbee and Kodi and their "rough sex". Both of them are death on donut beds. Kodi is only allowed to use his in the car&#8230; where he's tied down with his harness!
> 
> Oh, and I should also say that Kodi hasn't shown any interest in humping anything BUT donut beds since he was a puppy. And I wouldn't even MIND if he didn't destroy them in the process!!!


Nope, it's not just a Starborn thing; or a Havanese thing&#8230;.my Coton is in hump heaven at the moment, and doesn't even have to hump his bed, he's got Cuba in season for company (he's neutered, so no worries there).

If Maccabee is black and silver and the bed is dark brown, any predictions on the colours of the puppies??!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> If Maccabee is black and silver and the bed is dark brown, any predictions on the colours of the puppies??!


Only that they will be super soft and cuddly! ound:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Only that they will be super soft and cuddly! ound:


Awwww&#8230;..


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee has officially destroyed the bed. Last night he bit through the cover and started pulling out the stuffing. I guess I'm done buying beds for him until I find a kevlar bed or I can convince Pam King to make one for him. Pam's beds there only beds that survive Maccabee for more than a few days.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee has officially destroyed the bed. Last night he bit through the cover and started pulling out the stuffing. I guess I'm done buying beds for him until I find a kevlar bed or I can convince Pam King to make one for him. Pam's beds there only beds that survive Maccabee for more than a few days.


I know!!! Her beds WERE the BEST!!!! (we still have one&#8230; he outgrew the one he came home with, unfortunately) She told me that the outlet where she got that heavy upholstery fabric closed, and she can't get any that makes economic sense anymore. I've considered finding a good heavy fabric (at any price!!!) locally and sending it down to her. I LOVE her beds.

I did buy another donut bed at the national specialty that I like, but the material isn't nearly as heavy duty, and I will only let him use it in the car, where he's tied down.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee has officially destroyed the bed. Last night he bit through the cover and started pulling out the stuffing&#8230;..


Yup, that's pretty much what Tycho's trying to do to Cuba&#8230;.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Yup, that's pretty much what Tycho's trying to do to Cuba&#8230;.


Ha! ound: Poor Cuba!!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Ha! ound: Poor Cuba!!!


Actually, I think she's thinking "Lucky Cuba"!!! And as for stuffing, I think Tycho's the one who's lost most of his, he's exhausted, poor boy!!!


----------

